# Drug company CD of guitar music by Vivaldi



## ricky3 (Oct 14, 2020)

I had a CD in the 90's made by a drug company featuring guitar music composed by Vivaldi. Does anyone remember the name of this particular CD, because I have forgotten it. Thanks.


----------



## ricky3 (Oct 14, 2020)

I believe it had the word “hearts” in the title if I recall correctly.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Hmm ...
You haven't given us much to go on. I certainly don't know what this disc is.
But you might find it at Discogs.
https://www.discogs.com/
I already looked (using the terms "Antonio Vivaldi Hearts" and "Antonio Vivaldi Heart") and didn't find anything relevant.
You might try "Antonio Vivaldi Guitar", but you'll get 2,421 listings. If you scroll through the listings, you may see the disc.
There's always e-bay, too, where you can run a similar search.
I have several Vivaldi guitar music and lute music discs, and I enjoy them immensely.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, from 1997, issued by Key Pharmaceuticals, one of a series devoted to different instruments and styles of music. It contained the following works, but _Worldcat_ lists no performers - seems likely none were listed in the booklet:

Concerto in D-major, 1st & 2nd movements / Vivaldi --
Gran jota / Tarrega --
Serenada / J. Malats --
Suite Espanola Op 471, Granada serenade / Albeniz --
Fugue in A minor / Bach --
Grand sonata for guitar and violin, 3rd movement / Paganini --
Prelude suite for lute / Bach --
Sonata eroica / M. Giuliani --
Duet / F. Carulli.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I have a compilation CD of random Classical Music produced by Ralph Lauren, released by Sony Music, titled simply *Ralph Lauren Classical Collection*. I'll assume it was some sort of promotional thing.

Here's the cover:









Yeah, I don't get it either.



Tracklist:

1. *Tchaikovsky* * Serenade For Strings, I, Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra
2. *Puccini* * "Musetta's Waltz" From *La Boheme*, John Pritchard, London Philharmonic, Soprano: Kiri Te Kanawa
3. *Bach* * Brandenburg Concerto No. 3, I (A), Modern Mandolin Quartet
4. *Grieg* * Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, "Morning Mood", Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
5. *Vivaldi* * "Spring" From The Four Seasons, 1st Movement, Pinchas Zukerman, St. Paul Chamber Orchestra, Violin: Pinchas Zukerman
6. *Debussy* * Claire De Lune, Paul Crossley
7. *Bach* * Joy, Arranged By Leslie Williams. Guitar: Michael Conn, Leslie Williams, English Chamber Orchestra
8. *Bach* * Suite No. 1 For Unaccompanied Cello "Prelude", Yo-Yo Ma
9. *Satie* * Gymnopedie No. 3, Arranged By - Debussy*, Philippe Entremont, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
10. *Liszt* * Third Etude After Paganini, "La Campanella", André Watts
11. *Mozart* * "Voi Che Sapete" From The Marriage Of Figaro, Mezzo-soprano:Frederica von Stade
12. *J. Strauss* * Wine, Women And Song, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

So while there's some impressive artists represented, and the pieces seem to flow well, I still can't fathom how this list of tracks were chosen.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

pianozach said:


> I have a compilation CD of random Classical Music produced by Ralph Lauren, released by Sony Music, titled simply *Ralph Lauren Classical Collection*. I'll assume it was some sort of promotional thing.
> 
> Here's the cover:
> 
> ...


That tracklist comprises, mostly, titles that the general public might recognize or feel as if they know... There were bunches of these promo discs (vinyl and CD); several pharmaceutical companies issued them, I have several LPs of same, a jeweler did one, Victoria's Secret had at least one, and Starbucks several, mostly winter and holiday-related. I doubt anyone cares enough about them to have compiled a discography. I find myself wondering how effective they might have been as advertising...


----------

